# Seminar with Vladimir Vasiliev in Switzerland



## Dragisa (Sep 6, 2005)

*Seminar with Vladimir Vasiliev in **Switzerland*​


October 22/23 2005 in Bern, Switzerland​



​

The Systema-MartialArt-School is organizing the first systema seminar given by Vladimr Vasiliev in Switzerland.​


It will take place on the weekend of 22/23 October in Bern, the capital of Switzerland.​



​

For more information (registration procedures, seminar fees, places to sleep in Bern, workshop topics and more.........) check on:​
http://www.systema-swiss.ch/seminars/seminar20051022_en.html​
​
additional Information:​
​
Dragisa Jocic​
Tel.: +41 (0)31 331 41 55​
E-Mail: info@systema-swiss.ch​
Homepage: www.systema-swiss.ch


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

Can we get a review?


----------



## Dragisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Comments from Seminar with Vladimir in Switzerland: 
http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=4d6236e3b537f6fb2f7287076c14526b


Pictures from Vladimirs seminar in Bern can be viewed when you click here:

http://www.systema-swiss.ch/photogalleries/Vladimir-Bern2005/index.html


Dragisa Jocic


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

Great, thanks!


----------

